# New hedgies



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwww wow them are som cute pricklys you have their hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I'm afraid the pictures are pants as taken with moby cam....
They are georgous though :flrt:and my waiting list is getting quite large for these new lines.:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i bet it is hun 

your so far away from me though and travelling is a problem for me well that far is lol


----------



## Hedgehog (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi 

They are lovely little hedgies.

I hope you got them because they are sooooo adorable and not just for the '£' signs


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Heavenlyhogs is very into her hedgehogs and hasnt got them for the £ signs take a moment to have a look at her website in her signature then you will see that for yourself :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So cute:flrt:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

they are stunners hun. Love the one in the last pic. What sex are they


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Very cute :2thumb:.Just a quick question about hoggy poo!:shock:.Dose it smell ?not really ? or it's a bit smelly but you get use to it ?.Do they poo where they like or do they pick a toilet area.So there for they can be easy toilet trained to poo in a area where you would like them to in the cage.


----------

